# Gently's Take A Chance On Me 5 months



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks great!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!! I love his coat........


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

My breeder coordinated a breeding with Dewmist (which I believe is in Sweden?) She is so pleased with the two pups she kept! Good luck with Max and keep us posted on his travels around the rings!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's a cutie pie and I love the waves. Love Sweden too! (I have Swedish roots and my sis went on foreign exchange there once--cool country).


----------



## mathildastegrell (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh really? Please check out their webpage, www.dewmist.com and watch the beautiful Ch Ralun Versace. How old are the pups? Maybe he`s the father?


----------



## mathildastegrell (Mar 18, 2010)

That`s cool! It`s a small world, where in Sweden do you have roots from? Are you planning on visiting our snowcovered country?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

mathildastegrell said:


> Oh really? Please check out their webpage, www.dewmist.com and watch the beautiful Ch Ralun Versace. How old are the pups? Maybe he`s the father?


The pups will be a year old in April--the boy, Shane, took Winners Dog/Best Opposite Sex from the 9-12 month puppy class yesterday at a small show; he also went Winners Dog at another small show from the 6-9 month puppy dog class at another small show--his first time out! My breeder held a little handling class for all of us who own her dogs locally and I had a chance to handle Shane the week that he was to go in the rings the first time--he is a real natural! He made me look good and I'm quite a newbie myself!

My breeder did an AI breeding out of Ch Dewmist Silkventure--so the pups must be kin somewhere! I understand the breeder of Dewmist kennels will be judging the Golden Retriever National Specialty in Colorado this year--it should be very exciting to have a European judge of such renown to come and judge.

Good luck with your pup! I know we at the GRF look forward to hearing about all the exciting news you will have to share!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

mathildastegrell said:


> That`s cool! It`s a small world, where in Sweden do you have roots from? Are you planning on visiting our snowcovered country?


My paternal grandfather is the closest--he his a first generation American and his parents are from Kumla and Gavleborg. I have a lot of Swedes on both sides of my family--Skaraborg, Uppsala, Kryka. I am not sure of the names of places--this was genealogy given to me by a family member and I am not sure how well they put it together.

I would LOVE to visit the snowcovered country! Definitely in my list of places to visit some day.


----------

